# مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان



## tamer9002 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*نزلت ليكم النهاردة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان حلو خالص وقديم بس جميل زمان كان عامل قلبان نزله واسمع وادعيلي علي فكرة انا زعلان خالص علشان مفيش ردود علي موضوعاتي خالص الشريط دة انا تعبت فيه بجد لحد كان طالبه وانا بوفي بوعدي ونفسي ادي كتير بس مفيش رد وهعتذر عن تحميل اي شريط لغاية لما يجي رد*
*اكبر حب*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29221250/770075fe/__online.html* 
*بنعاهدك *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29222801/62529b15/_online.html* 
*جينا نرنم *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29225108/89882087/__online.html* 
*رايح علي فين *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29225692/bdd06455/___online.html* 
*زي العصافير*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29225940/ed2c3c09/__online.html* 
*ضمينا *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29226280/5f79330a/_online.html* 
*ماما يا عدرا*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29226538/b7197476/___online.html* 
*هيا يا ابرار*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29224676/9c82eaa7/___online.html* 
*يا كنستي *
*http://www.4shared.com/file/29224172/9ea0383b/__online.html* 
*يالابينا *

*http://www.4shared.com/dir/4753885/99a23189/___.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/29223944/cf2aa7cc/__online.html*
*تامر*​


----------



## remorom (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

شكرا جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## K A T Y (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

_*جميل قوي الشريط دا فعلا*_​ 
_*و متزعلش يا تامر علشان الردود *_​ 
_*انت لسة انهاردة اللي نزلته اصبر وانت هتلاقي كله دخل*_​ 
_*اللي هيدخل هيشكرك اكيد علي تعبك*_​ 
_*وبجد انا كان نفسي في الشريط دا*_​ 
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

الف شكر يا حج تامر 
فى انتظار جديدك​


----------



## ramezmikhael (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

:smi411:u offer ur work to Jesus or the people. if the people thank u becoz u ask them, u will lose your reward in heaven so i will not thank u to keep ur heavenly reward


----------



## king (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

انا مش لاقى كلام اقوالة على المجهود الجبار دة بتاعك


----------



## tamer9002 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

يا استاذ رامز ميخائيل اجر السماء محفوظ علشان ان الله ليس بظالم حتي ينسي تعب المحبة بس دة مش يمنع ان يكون في حافز وانته لو دقت طعم الخدمة مع ووجود الحافز هتشترك وهتجيب ناس وتعملوا مع بعض 
تامر


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

*بجد بجد اشريط دة جميييييييل جدا  لانة عندى شريط كاسيت ودايما بحب اسمعة هو الجزء الرابع بتاعة اللى اسمة جايين من تانى نرنم الصراحة الشريطين دول احلى من بعض  بس بجد ربنا يعوضك خير ويبارك فى خدمتك *​


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

:smi420ur role is put the hymns in elmontady and the friends role is to to say thanks .let all what we do is for God's glory, by the way i put on elmontada about 52 hymns but all what i want of my friends is to download them and if any want wan to thank is fine but he doest want to say so we alreay had it from our God in heaven. which is better for us to have thanks from people or to take eternal thanks from God


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

im sorry tamer but we need o know if what we want is right ?


----------



## tamer9002 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

يا تكتب عربي او انجليزي معرب انا مش عندي وقت للترجمة 
تامر


----------



## maged75 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

*الف مليون شكر ياباشا *


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

:big35:

:big29:​


----------



## miko123 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

انا سمعتهم و حلوين اووى
ميرسى كتيير و ربنا معاك


----------



## merola (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

THANK YOU SO MUCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:smil12:


----------



## gergesyani (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

ارجو ارسال لى شرح كيفية تحميل شريط جينا نرنم


----------



## rroro2222 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

مشكور جداً


----------



## rroro2222 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

بعتنا شكر كتير وناس كتير مبسوطه ممكن تدينا الفرصة ان احنا نسمع الشريط ونزله


----------



## madonnagerges (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

اللينك مش شغال
ارجو تجديده


----------



## mshmsha3_333 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

*أنا حزينه اوي اوي اوي بشكل رهيب ان الروابط بتاعه الشريط مش شغاله واتمني من قلبي من ربنا ومن اخواتي الي حطوها هنا انهم يعيدو اعاده تفعيلها عشان تشتغل تاني بجد لاني هاموت حقيقي عالشريط ده من سنين.. وده رجاء محبه منكم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كل خير*


----------



## rroro2222 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

lllll


----------



## rroro2222 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

شكراً يا حاج تامر على مجهودك الجبار بس الشريط مش بينزل انا حاولت على كذا جهاز كان نفسى بجد اسمعه


----------



## medhat_842004 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

شكرا جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## نبيل برسوم (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

حلو اوى الشريط دة انا كان عندى من زمان و كنت بحبه اوى و شكرا على تعبك و ما تزعلشؤلمل محدش يرد لان ربنا هيعوض تعبك دة و مكافأة ربنا احسن من اى رد ربنا يباركك و تجيب لنا حاجات حلوة كدة


----------



## NNOO (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

ايه الرد اللى منتظره علشان تنزل الشريط ردينا وقولنا متشكرين جداً ونفسنا ننزل الشريط


----------



## el_bashakiro (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعلى المجهود الجميل


----------



## fayiz (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

شكرا يا جماعه على المجهودات الجبارة الى انتوا بتيذلوها فى الشرايط دى كلها بس ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين شرايط قديمة غاية فى الجمال ومعزية جدا جدا وبالمناسبة يا جماعه انا نفسى فى شريط ( اريدك ربى ) لفريق يوبال الشريط دى يا جماعه جميل جدا جدا وشكرا لتعبكم والمسيح معاكم


----------



## fayiz (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bogy (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

هاااااااااااى
انا مش عارفه احمله خااااااالص لوعندكو اى طريقه اعرف احمله بيها ابقى متشكره ليكو خااااالص
                 تبلوا تحياتى 
                  الرب معكم


----------



## عبدة موسى (15 مايو 2008)

جميل قوي الشريط دا فعلا


----------



## عبدة موسى (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## bogy (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

السلام لكم
انا مش عارفه احمله خاااااالص وعايزاه ضرورى حداااااااا
ممكن تشوف لى اى طريقه تانيه
وربنا يكون معاك ويعوضك


----------



## عبدة موسى (19 مايو 2008)

[الشريط دة جميل اوى اوى بدور علية من زمان شكرا من القلب سداونى مش عارف اقولكو اية شكرا


----------



## عبدة موسى (19 مايو 2008)

انا عايز احملة ومش عارف


----------



## ktakity (19 مايو 2008)

ياريت تجدد الروابط
و شكرا مقدما على الشريط المميز ده


----------



## mena rashad (14 يونيو 2008)

بجد تبقى بركة كبيرة لو روابط شريط جينا نرنم تشتغل لانى فعلا" محتاجة (ربنا يعوضك)


----------



## mena rashad (16 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعبكم(ياريت اللينك يشتغل)


----------



## giny (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

مرسي جداااااااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## giny (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

مرسي جدا يا تامر بس بليز اللينكات كلها مش شغالة يا ريت تجددهم


----------



## nooonooos (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مفاجاة هايلة نادرة شريط جينا نرنم لفريق ايثان*

الشريط ده انا بحبه جدا بس للاسف الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2008)

تم تعديل اللينك 
اللينك الجديد فيه 6 ترانيم بس ​


----------



## oesi no (7 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد الاخ تامر لسه بيعيد رفع الشريط على نفس اللينك 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## tamer9002 (9 يوليو 2008)

*المفاجاة الجبارة شريط جينا نرنم فريق ايثان*

رجعت ليكم من تاني مع تجديد لكل الموضوعات اللي عجبتكم 
شريط جينا نرنم فريق ايثان والرابط اهوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4753885/99a23189/___.html
تامر​


----------



## tamer9002 (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاة الجبارة شريط جينا نرنم فريق ايثان*

*سوري اللينك الصح اهوة 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4753885/99a23189/___.html​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاة الجبارة شريط جينا نرنم فريق ايثان*

ميرسى يا تامر على الشريط
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## كيرلس ملاك12 (6 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## mnf (18 أغسطس 2008)

بجد ميرسيي خالص يا باسون علي الشريط ده كنت بحبه اوي وانا صغيره واما با سمعه بيفكرني بايام الطفوله ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## mnf (18 أغسطس 2008)

بجد ميرسيي خالص يا باسون علي الشريط الجميل ده كنت بحبه اوي وانا صغيره واما بسمعه بيفكرني بايام الطفوله         ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nana nimo (20 أغسطس 2008)

الشريط دا جميل جدا بجد مرسى اوى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك جارى التحميل


----------



## بيسا (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى انا الشريط ده كنت بدور عليه وماكنتش لاقياه لدرجه انى دورت عليه فى المكتباات شريط كاسيت وبرضو وماكنتش لاقياه فانا باشكرك جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kokypeto (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى اوى يا تامورة بجد الشريط تحفة وربنا يعوض تعبك بس يا ريت  فى شريط اسمة  سر شفائى يا ريت تنزلة بجد دا حلو اوى بس جينا نرنم ناقص ترنمتين


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا أخى تامر لمجهودك وننتظر المزيد ربنا يباركك


رائع جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بعشق الشريط ده و كل ترانيم القطيع الصغير بجد كان فريق هايل

شكرا على الشريط ربنا يباركم


----------



## شيرين حنا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد كان نفسي في شريط جينا نرنم
ميرسي


----------



## tina mmm (3 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا يباركك
بجد روعه​*


----------



## zapata (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة فكرتنى و انا لسة فى حضانة الشريط دة جميل جدآ بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى


----------



## monmooon (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شريط حلو اوى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال
ميرررررسى ليك على الشريط
جارى التحميل ...........
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## new.heart (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*شريط اكتر من رائع فعلا*

*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*


----------



## marmar012 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك على الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## ماريان بشاره (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك يا تامر فكرتني بايام زمان وانا كنت بدور عليه وهات كمان وكمان ترانيم من القديمه الحلوه دي ربنا معاك


----------

